# Newbie Needs a helmet but does not want one.. advice.



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

I am just now getting into this and so far have really enjoyed it. I have never used a helmet for anything but with my history of having brain surgery as a kid and my skull stapled together it might nto be bad idea. I am 37 years old 5'4" 170lbs. My bike is a Specialized Pitch 650B Small. My budget is down to very little after buying the bike which I had stepped up from a hardrock with no disks to a Pitch with disk etc. What do you guys recommend for a helmet. I have a small head and the thought of a giant helmet does not amuse me. I avoid baseball caps for the same reason. I was looking at the Specialized Tactic and Vise but I really wanted the Bell Super 2. The Bell being slightly out of my budget but in the end I want what is going to protect me. I will be doing simple trail riding.. nothing crazy as I am still learning and probably to old to be attempting anything to crazy. Doing this to bond with the wife who really enjoys riding. Thx for any help guys.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Plain and simple- go try them on in a store. Heads are all shaped very differently and so are helmets. So- it's too personal for someone on the internet to recommend one to you.

Check pricepoint, the orange Super 2 is on sale for $69.


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Plain and simple- go try them on in a store. Heads are all shaped very differently and so are helmets. So- it's too personal for someone on the internet to recommend one to you.
> 
> Check pricepoint, the orange Super 2 is on sale for $69.


Yeah not a huge fan of the orange.. I was looking at white or black. Do you know if black will be to hot in the sun? I almost want to avoid black for that reason. My Bike is black and white.. not sure how many color code their helmets to match or not.

I did find the Super 2 in white for 79 plus 9$ shipping. REI is near me so I may try some on there.


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

Also, how important is sizing.. Do they all are able to tigten up with the adjsutable back piece and that is good enough?


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Size matters and brands fit differently. Don't skimp on the Brain Bucket. I like my Bell Super and it is black and I live in AZ. No heat issues. I am glad I was wearing one on my commute. My pedal cleat broke when I took off from a light and went down hard. Asphalt did a number on my helmet and not my head.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the Bell Super 2 MIPS and I love it, but it's pretty big. Not size-wise but what you don't like.


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

This might be more information than you're looking for, but helpful none the less.

Art's Cyclery Blog » Helmets ? Where to Spend Your Money

TL;DR: All helmets pass the CPSC Saftey standards, some would pass it by more than others. A lot of what the helmet price has to do with is how many vents it has, and how light it is. The lighter and more ventilated, the more expensive.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> Plain and simple- *go try them on in a store*. Heads are all shaped very differently and so are helmets. So- it's too personal for someone on the internet to recommend one to you...


This is the best advice you will get for helmet comfort.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I switched from the ugly roadie looking helmets to a Bell Stoker and it works great, is cheap, is well vented and looks good too. The Bell Super 2 is another great option if you need an occasional chin guard.


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

F8L said:


> I switched from the ugly roadie looking helmets to a Bell Stoker and it works great, is cheap, is well vented and looks good too. The Bell Super 2 is another great option if you need an occasional chin guard.


I did the same and love the Stoker. I really do like how I can make it fit with the dial adjuster on the rear too. Much better than the Specialized I had as a Road helmet.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

BG78 said:


> Also, how important is sizing..


it's basically the only thing about helmets that matters.

No they all aren't able to tighten sufficiently with the adjuster - why do you think they would come in multiple sizes otherwise?


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

Joules said:


> it's basically the only thing about helmets that matters.
> 
> No they all aren't able to tighten sufficiently with the adjuster - why do you think they would come in multiple sizes otherwise?


It's probably worth pointing out that the tightening is only to make minor sizing adjustments, however some are more granular than others. The Bell I mentioned is very granular and can be fined tuned easily. The Specialized I had had literally just a few steps and fine tuning was pretty much impossible.

I really do like the Bell Dial.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

The Bell Stoker has the same styling of the Super but is cheaper


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Coming from a Motorcycle background I tend to stick to the same principle of how much is your head and brain worth? I use a Mavic Notch helmet which is not the cheapest or most expensive but has all I think it needs for protection. I made my wife get a decent helmet as she is a newbie and may not be as fast as many out there but is possibly more likely to crash or fall at some point. Get a good helmet and dont worry about how it looks when you wear it and get something that fits well and will protect you.. Vanity has little to do with keeping out of hospital.


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

morepower said:


> Coming from a Motorcycle background I tend to stick to the same principle of how much is your head and brain worth? I use a Mavic Notch helmet which is not the cheapest or most expensive but has all I think it needs for protection. I made my wife get a decent helmet as she is a newbie and may not be as fast as many out there but is possibly more likely to crash or fall at some point. Get a good helmet and dont worry about how it looks when you wear it and get something that fits well and will protect you.. Vanity has little to do with keeping out of hospital.


Agreed but these days I think we can have both with so many options out there finding a cheap helmet that does a great job while looking good isn't impossible. Super Bike 2 for 79$ shipped isnt crazy.. I found the older Super Bike for 67$ free shipping. My only concern is someone said it looks large on the head and honestly if I can find a great helmet at a great price that doesnt look or feel overally large that is a huge plus.. my head is like 56-57cm.. and im 37 years old.. lol I still get carded for drinks.. 

I also gotta ask... do most riders try to match teh helmet to thier bike or do you guys just pick your favorite color/look of the helmet reguardless of bike color.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BG78 said:


> Agreed but these days I think we can have both with so many options out there finding a cheap helmet that does a great job while looking good isn't impossible. Super Bike 2 for 79$ shipped isnt crazy.. I found the older Super Bike for 67$ free shipping. My only concern is someone said it looks large on the head and honestly if I can find a great helmet at a great price that doesnt look or feel overally large that is a huge plus.. my head is like 56-57cm.. and im 37 years old.. lol I still get carded for drinks..
> 
> I also gotta ask... do most riders try to match teh helmet to thier bike or do you guys just pick your favorite color/look of the helmet reguardless of bike color.


You've ignored a lot of good advice here, fit is paramount. I've tried on a lot of highly touted helmets that fit like @ss on me, if I ordered online and didn't know any better I might be content but when you try one on that really fits it's obvious. Disregard brands, colors, mirrors, etc. while evaluating them.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Fit is very important for sure. I should have mentioned that as well.

The Stoker has a small dial on the back which gives that final bit of adjustment to make it snug but comfortable. It also fits more like a helmet to me unlike some of the other helmets that feel like they are sitting on top of my head instead of around it.

The profile is pretty small too. I wear a medium and have a relatively small head for a 6'3" goof. (I'm on the left)









Just a small over the side of the handlebars fall a couple of weeks ago would have led to pretty significant bleeding but the helmet did its job. The scalp is not durable at all.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Fox flux,can be found at a good price on sale. But all helmets fit different, if a $40 helmets feels perfect buy it, if a $120 helmet is perfect buy it.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Fit is important true.. Thats why I got the Mavic helmet as it was comfortable too... As for matching kit to bikes?? I dont and never really have apart from when I was racing motorcycles and it was a sponsorship thing. I would rear my race kit on the road so it never matched my road bikes and it sort of felt like I was wearing a uniform on the track and being casual on the roads... lol... 
Even when I was riding for the magazines, as a tester, I never matched the bikes.....lol


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

morepower said:


> Fit is important true.. Thats why I got the Mavic helmet as it was comfortable too... As for matching kit to bikes?? I dont and never really have apart from when I was racing motorcycles and it was a sponsorship thing. I would rear my race kit on the road so it never matched my road bikes and it sort of felt like I was wearing a uniform on the track and being casual on the roads... lol...
> Even when I was riding for the magazines, as a tester, I never matched the bikes.....lol


Very cool! I grew up riding dirt bikes (And drag racing cars) and wanted something as I got older but my wifes uncle was in a bad accident on one and that pretty much lead to me never getting one. This mountain bike is as good as it gets for and to be honest I could use the cardio! I won't put to much importance in matching the helmet and bike but I am also OCD so it will probably match LOL.


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

Does anyone konw what this CA Bear means with these Giro helmets? I really like the look of them but instead of just saying white they call it CA Bear and I have no idea what that means... forgive my newbness!


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

F8L said:


> Fit is very important for sure. I should have mentioned that as well.
> 
> The Stoker has a small dial on the back which gives that final bit of adjustment to make it snug but comfortable. It also fits more like a helmet to me unlike some of the other helmets that feel like they are sitting on top of my head instead of around it.
> 
> ...


That is a great look man.. it almost fits you like a hat to be honest and that is exactly what I want. A helmet that fits around me head and just doesn't sit on top of it. I tried a small Giro Hex in the store and loved the look but it was a SMALL and after going off of their measurements I should be a medium which I did not get to try. Hitting up REI this weekend to do test fits.. hardest part will be convincing the wife but like others mentioned price doesn't bother me.. 40$ or 100$ I will take the one that fits and I feel comfortable in!


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> You've ignored a lot of good advice here, fit is paramount. I've tried on a lot of highly touted helmets that fit like @ss on me, if I ordered online and didn't know any better I might be content but when you try one on that really fits it's obvious. Disregard brands, colors, mirrors, etc. while evaluating them.


Sorry, didn't mean to seem like the advice was ignored. There are so many good looking helmets out there chances are the one I find that does fit will probably be good looking helmet as well. I just want it to fit on and around my head not on top of it like a mushroom. I've viewed a lot of pics of helmets being worn and I kinda got the idea of what I am looking for now. I do know that head shape will effect how it sits and I might just be screwed form the get go.. but trust me.. I did not ignore that proper fitment is the most important thing I am going for


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

BG78 said:


> Does anyone konw what this CA Bear means with these Giro helmets? I really like the look of them but instead of just saying white they call it CA Bear and I have no idea what that means... forgive my newbness!


it has the bear from the California flag on it (and I think the pattern is a map), if you arent from CA or live there then youd probably look like a tool wearing a California flag.

REI has plenty of Bells and Giros, I found the Stoker to be much more narrow than the equivalent Giro which seems to be fitted towards wider heads. The Stoker was the narrowest helmet I tried on. Bell and Giro are the same company so they have a lot of duplicate models, if you like the look of one model but it doesnt fit right theres probably a similar model from the other brand with a different fit, Giro's version of the Stoker is called Feature.


----------



## danfrance (Jan 18, 2015)

Lot of us here seem to be stoker fans.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

F8L said:


> Fit is very important for sure. I should have mentioned that as well.
> 
> The Stoker has a small dial on the back which gives that final bit of adjustment to make it snug but comfortable. It also fits more like a helmet to me unlike some of the other helmets that feel like they are sitting on top of my head instead of around it.
> 
> ...


Judging by the depressions in the top of that helmet, I'd say it probably needs to be replaced.

OP, buy a helmet that fits and you like. If none of those apply, then you'll be less likely to wear it.

I have a white Super 2 (without the chin bar) and I like it. It has a very particular fit, though, so you'd be well served to try it on before buying one.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Harold said:


> Judging by the depressions in the top of that helmet, I'd say it probably needs to be replaced.
> 
> OP, buy a helmet that fits and you like. If none of those apply, then you'll be less likely to wear it.
> 
> I have a white Super 2 (without the chin bar) and I like it. It has a very particular fit, though, so you'd be well served to try it on before buying one.


Completely agree.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

BG78 said:


> That is a great look man.. it almost fits you like a hat to be honest and that is exactly what I want. A helmet that fits around me head and just doesn't sit on top of it. I tried a small Giro Hex in the store and loved the look but it was a SMALL and after going off of their measurements I should be a medium which I did not get to try. Hitting up REI this weekend to do test fits.. hardest part will be convincing the wife but like others mentioned price doesn't bother me.. 40$ or 100$ I will take the one that fits and I feel comfortable in!


Just show her the gruesome photos of those who don't wear helmets. Eek!

I saw PricePoint has medium red/blk Bell Super 2 helmets for $69. If you find one locally and it fits then take advantage of the sale or see if you can get a shop to price match.


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

So I tried on a ton of helmets at Bike Barn.. I still have to go to REI but so far the specialized Tactic 2 felt great on my head and also was the best looking. It looked like a more natural fit vs the others. So for now the Specialized Tactic II is in the lead. Tomorrow REI!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet! Glad you found something that works.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I cannot imagine riding mountain bikes without a helmet. 
I had a digger two weeks ago, where I flipped over going down a rocky section. Smashed my helmet into a rock, right at the left temple. Prior to that, last year took a rock shot right to the center of the forehead.


While it seems your decision is obviously the correct one - my two impacts were right at the edge of the helmet. Had it not been fitted properly or left loose - it very likely would have moved out of the way, or not even been in the proper position to protect me in BOTH instances. 
Both head shots put solid dents in the helmet, and a crack.


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

DethWshBkr said:


> I cannot imagine riding mountain bikes without a helmet.
> I had a digger two weeks ago, where I flipped over going down a rocky section. Smashed my helmet into a rock, right at the left temple. Prior to that, last year took a rock shot right to the center of the forehead.
> 
> While it seems your decision is obviously the correct one - my two impacts were right at the edge of the helmet. Had it not been fitted properly or left loose - it very likely would have moved out of the way, or not even been in the proper position to protect me in BOTH instances.
> Both head shots put solid dents in the helmet, and a crack.


I am getting a helmet for sure.. but my ridign will be fairly mild.. your name makes me think your riding is not so mild LOL. Glad you were saved to ride another day!


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh, and I went up there really thinking the Giro Hex was going to be the helmet I wanted because I read how low profile it was. The Tactic II was even lower profile and honestly just felt better for me.


----------



## BG78 (Sep 19, 2015)

So I ended up with a KASK Rapido which I really love. It's more of a road bike helmet but a few of the guys at the store are MTB guys and use it because they like the fit so much. Got it for 89.99. Very happy with it so far. One of the guys that worked there showed me his Rapido afer a bad crash that saved his head.. he swears by it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Glad to hear you went with a helmet - there should be no debate. I had a bad accident on the trails last year and the hospital said the helmet literally saved my live. Could be dead.

Don't skimp on the helmet. Buy quality. Looks should come last.

BTW, if you see this *F8L*, as mentioned, your helmet should be replaced. Yep, looks like a few small dents, but that has comprimised the helmet's integrity.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I just grabbed a fox Flux for 89 bucks at a local shop.. I just couldn't find a bell that fit right 

Sent from The Bunny Ranch


----------

